# The Vapefly Kriemhild II Sub Ohm tank



## Rob Fisher (22/4/21)

A surprise vape mail this morning was the new sub-ohm tank from Vapefly! It's been a long while since I tried a sub-ohm tank because commercial coils have never been my thing. The Voopoo PnP coils are impressive and I do use them for juice testing. Then along comes Vapefly with the "FreeCore Coil" that the Kriemhild II uses! Commercial coils have come a long way... the sub-ohm tanks are becoming relevant again! There is a little break-in time but the more I vape it the better it is becoming!

How is the airflow for the Kriemhild II you ask? Well, there is as much air as you could ever want! I'm using the airflow about a quarter open. This is one cloudy tank and I'm still playing around with the wattage and am at 32 watts right now.

It's top-fill with a little membrane in the kidney-shaped holes. Easy peasy to fill and no leaking! It comes with a bubble glass as well and I will install it on my next refill. I didn't want to waste juice if the tank didn't knock my socks off. 

When I saw the drip tip was an 810 I was a little sad because I'm not a fan but when I checked in the box there was an 810/510 adapter and an awesome one at that! Chicken Dinner!

How is the flavour? Well, it's that good that I may use the tank on the fishing outing this weekend!

These companies are really upping their game and the quality of the products that some of them are releasing is so well worth the money! 

I'm sure @Timwis will do an in-depth review soon and I'm interested to see what he thinks of it! To me, it's a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## StompieZA (22/4/21)

Oeeeeehh i also received some kit from them surprise mail, Now im even more keen to try out the tank tonight!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (22/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure @Timwis will do an in-depth review soon and I'm interested to see what he thinks of it! To me, it's a winner!


 Probably not, i gave Vapefly the names of a few forum members who could do reviews of their recent products but nothing was mentioned about sending myself one, not heard anything since!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic (22/4/21)

Looks like a nice enough tank.. would be nice to try something a little different.. to be honest all the meshies I've tried have left me a little sad.. a sub ohm would be a welcome change.. haven't had one of this since the the Gemini by Vaporesso... will have to get one after the wedding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Probably not, i gave Vapefly the names of a few forum members who could do reviews of their recent products but nothing was mentioned about sending myself one, not heard anything since!



Bummer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (22/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer!


Same as Nevoks, i reviewed the Feelin but they are not interested in sending me the Veego80 which i don't mind in itself but i have (feelin's (couldn't help myself) and i see it handed out to people on forums that only post their review on that one forum when i post to 9 which is a real kick in the teeth!

Struggling to get review product at the moment for various reasons including reading between the lines being dropped as a reviewer by some manufacturers and vendors for finding too many negatives, when they won't a review doing they really just want a love fest not an honest review!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Same as Nevoks, i reviewed the Feelin but they are not interested in sending me the Veego80 which i don't mind in itself but i have (feelin's (couldn't help myself) and i see it handed out to people on forums that only post their review on that one forum when i post to 9 which is a real kick in the teeth!
> 
> Struggling to get review product at the moment for various reasons including reading between the lines being dropped as a reviewer by some manufacturers and vendors for finding too many negatives, when they won't a review doing they really just want a love fest not an honest review!



I feel you @Timwis! When I was doing reviews I also told the truth and some of the vendors wanted me to change my reviews and I told them to go jump... so they don't send me stuff anymore. The big problem for them is if I don't see a review from you or Mark Todd I don't even buy it because I have bought far too many lemons!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel you @Timwis! When I was doing reviews I also told the truth and some of the vendors wanted me to change my reviews and I told them to go jump... so they don't send me stuff anymore. The big problem for them is if I don't see a review from you or Mark Todd I don't even buy it because I have bought far too many lemons!


Yeah a few i have told to do one including Voopoo for the same reason. Vapecige was the hardest because i was going to be sent their dual battery 75C device (they did a proprietary chip, potentiometer and DNA 75C version of the Creator) which was a really nice device but first i had to review their VTBOX 250C device which showed no respect to the chipset, had so much movement on the door panel and many more issues so i slaughtered it knowing i would blow getting the device i really wanted! They don't seem to understand if you say everything is great then nobody is going to believe it's great anyway!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (22/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah a few i have told to do one including Voopoo for the same reason. Vapecige was the hardest because i was going to be sent their dual battery 75C device (they did a proprietary chip, potentiometer and DNA 75C version of the Creator) which was a really nice device but first i had to review their VTBOX 250C device which showed no respect to the chipset, had so much movement on the door panel and many more issues so i slaughtered it knowing i would blow getting the device i really wanted! They don't seem to understand if you say everything is great then nobody is going to believe it's great anyway!


Anyway it's giving me more time to get much more into my mixing, have mixed for 8 years but well behind the skillset i should be at as i never had time so always rushed things!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Same as Nevoks, i reviewed the Feelin but they are not interested in sending me the Veego80 which i don't mind in itself but i have (feelin's (couldn't help myself) and i see it handed out to people on forums that only post their review on that one forum when i post to 9 which is a real kick in the teeth!
> 
> Struggling to get review product at the moment for various reasons including reading between the lines being dropped as a reviewer by some manufacturers and vendors for finding too many negatives, when they won't a review doing they really just want a love fest not an honest review!



It's the same with sites (I'm not referring to vaping sites) which ask for comments about a product which one has purchased. I've noticed that my negative reviews are never published, but the positive ones are! It's a great pity, because what one person may view as a negative is not necessary a negative for someone else.

Anyway, vape on it @Timwis - it will soothe your Feelins!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

